# wood and masonry book specifically for SE exam



## wannabeSE (Jul 29, 2019)

I got both CMA and Breyer but I'm looking for books written for the SE exam specifically. PPI got steel and concrete for SE exam and bridge is by Connor.


----------



## Titleistguy (Jul 29, 2019)

Just do problems out of Breyer.  What edition do you have?  

When are you taking the exam?


----------



## wannabeSE (Jul 30, 2019)

I got 6th but I rented a 7th ed in amazon.


----------



## David Connor SE (Jul 30, 2019)

I was thinking about writing a masonry book for the SE exam until I stumbled upon this book and realized it was no longer necessary.  Get this book.  It's only about $30 once shipping is added in. 

http://cmacn.org/bookstore-CMACN.htm#CMA020-15

PPI used to have a book for wood called "Timber Design" by Kim &amp; Kim.  I don't know why they don't offer it for sale anymore because it's a good book. Maybe because Kim &amp; Kim didn't want to keep up with the updates.


----------



## Titleistguy (Jul 30, 2019)

To David's point ... 

I've spent alot of money on references... Just for masonry alone I bought the:

MDG - https://masonrysociety.org/mdg7/

RMEH - https://shop.iccsafe.org/reinforced-masonry-engineering-handbook-8th-edition-1.html

And the CMAN book ... 

The CMAN book by far covers everything you'd need to know and is organized and laid out the best and maybe most of all it's cheap.


----------



## Titleistguy (Jul 30, 2019)

For wood I'd just work the homework problems in the text book corresponding to the test syllabus topics and then whatever you can find in the currently available PPI materials.  

This test isn't about having an example problem for every possible permutation of every possible topic it's about having a general approach and understanding of the basics.  So for wood ask yourself what kind of stuff here would be critical to know?  Understanding when how and where to use the C factors.  How to use ASD vs LRFD.  How glulams are different and connections.  

Also there are many many existing ppt and PDFs published online of wood connection examples and beam and column and glulam examples.  Wood (maybe second to steel) imo is the easiest to prepare.  

Understand how to use the SDPWS tables (all covered in Breyer) is also critical and there are many many examples in the Breyer book on how to use them.


----------



## deviationz (Jul 30, 2019)

I second the Kim book. It's useful to pick up an old one just to go through the examples. That's what I did.


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Jul 31, 2019)

What about Concrete? Any one shot book on seismic design of concrete structures that is recommended?


----------



## deviationz (Jul 31, 2019)

There aren't many one-shot solutions to the SE exam. To pass the exam, you need to keep building your knowledge and understanding of various materials, systems etc. The NEHRP tech briefs and the SEAOC book are good references to get a deep dive into the subjects. I don't think skimming the surface and solving a few problems will help.

Many will consider my reactions/advise as harsh, but I am just speaking plain &amp; simple.


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Jul 31, 2019)

deviationz said:


> There aren't many one-shot solutions to the SE exam. To pass the exam, you need to keep building your knowledge and understanding of various materials, systems etc. The NEHRP tech briefs and the SEAOC book are good references to get a deep dive into the subjects. I don't think skimming the surface and solving a few problems will help.
> 
> Many will consider my reactions/advise as harsh, but I am just speaking plain &amp; simple.


I think most of us will agree that you cannot pass SE with just superficial knowledge. Time, effort and a decent understanding of the subject matter is a prerequisite. So, just skimming the surface is not the intent. Just looking for a decent reference that is organized better than the code. There are many references available for each material but one just cannot get all of them and go through every single one of them. I am leaning towards getting the Design and Detailing of Low-Rise Reinforced Concrete Buildings by CRSI.


----------



## Titleistguy (Jul 31, 2019)

I posted a thread on NEHRP a while back I couldn't agree more that those are excellent and infact the main contribution to the CIP concrete diaphragms, chords and collectors is a guy name Moehle.  He wrote a book called Seismic design of reinforced concrete it's an excellent resource.  I'd recommend the CRSI doc listed above in addition to the ACI SP(17)-14 volumes 1 and 2.  I'd recommend the Wight text book and the PPI concrete design guide.


----------

